# About non-binding votes on remuneration reports



## Sannie (28 October 2005)

_*Two articles about non binding votes on remuneration reports dated 26 /10 /05*_

_*They are longer than format allows for posting here therefore I include the link:*_

http://www.smh.com.au/news/investment/dont-get-mad-get-even/2005/10/24/1130006050524.html

....................


----------

